# I’ll tip you in the app



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

PLEASE stop saying this if you’re not going to tip. This is by biggest petpeave. Had a pax who was running late for a flight at 8am on a Thursday. Insane traffic. He was going to miss his fight. GPS said 1 hour and 11 minutes. Got him there in 49 minutes. He kept saying how much of a blessing it was and that he was going to tip me BIG for getting him there so he wouldn’t miss his flight. That was 2 days ago... still no tip. Just had 2 pax in a row tell me they will “take care of me in the app” ... NOTHING. Why do people do this.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Just said the exact same thing to someone last night. Just don’t bring it up.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Stiffed by a cop of all people the other day in the same way.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll tip you in the app = 1 star deduction.

Also, don't play the 'Give me 5 stars and I'll give you 5 stars' That's an auto 1 star rating.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My tips been up lately...

Even got a $20 tip in app last night...

Don't see a problem on my end...

Butt...there ARE still...

A few S O B s doing that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

“Tip you in the app” is a euphemism for...well, you know.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I wonder why riders feel the need to say that. Why say anything at all? 

I barely even say thanks as I hop out of the car lmao.


----------



## Kristiluvroll (Jan 29, 2018)

I guess what Im trying to understand is isnt tipping, etc taken care of when paying for the service to begin with? Before the person is even picked up or before delivery is even made ??


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

I've had this happen enough to have a saying for it. I know once they say that they're not going to tip. My auto response is "Well I actually appreciate honest ratings as much as tips. I won't cost you anything extra and let's riders know you had a good trip." 

I don't get many "I'll tip you in the app'ers" here in Houston, but that little saying helps to get higher ratings. It's like they know I'm on to them LOL


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Kristiluvroll said:


> I guess what Im trying to understand is isnt tipping, etc taken care of when paying for the service to begin with? Before the person is even picked up or before delivery is even made ??


Sure, youbetcha


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

janewalch said:


> PLEASE stop saying this if you're not going to tip. This is by biggest petpeave. Had a pax who was running late for a flight at 8am on a Thursday. Insane traffic. He was going to miss his fight. GPS said 1 hour and 11 minutes. Got him there in 49 minutes. He kept saying how much of a blessing it was and that he was going to tip me BIG for getting him there so he wouldn't miss his flight. That was 2 days ago... still no tip. Just had 2 pax in a row tell me they will "take care of me in the app" ... NOTHING. Why do people do this.


Pax who say that are just trying to make sure you give them 5 stars to keep their rating up.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr.UberUber said:


> Pax who say that are just trying to make sure you give them 5 stars to keep their rating up.


Which is exactly why anyone who says that should get 3-stars or lower, automatically.


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Which is exactly why anyone who says that should get 3-stars or lower, automatically.


That's right! Same for anyone who gives you a handshake after helping with luggage.


----------

